# Logiciel pour teste la batterie???



## vincmyl (7 Novembre 2003)

Existe t il pour OS X un petit utilitaire pour tester la batterie de mon PB?


----------



## Yip (7 Novembre 2003)

Ben moi je connais BatteryStatsX mais qui marche pas avec Panther  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, si tu as toujours Jaguar, tu le trouveras sur versiontracker.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour l'info. Oui malheureusement j'ai toujours Jaguar et j'attends en vain ma MAJ de Panher...il abuse sur ce coup ci Apple. J'ai toujours été livré rapidement mais la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon Panher fonctionne bien sur ton 12"? Beacoup plus rapide que Jaguar?


----------



## vincmyl (7 Novembre 2003)

J'obtiens 4453 et 99% de charge alors que je suis sur secteur??
Ceux sont de bons résultats?


----------



## Yip (7 Novembre 2003)

Pus rapide oui, mais curieusement (j'avais pas compris ça) ce n'est pas le Finder qui en bénéficie le plus mais les applications : Safari charge 11 onglets (des forums) au moins 4 fois plus vite qu'avant ! mail est plus rapide aussi.

Le démarrage aussi est beaucoup plus rapide, mais comme ça arrive rarement maintenant, c'est pas trop important pour moi.

Les nouvelles fenêtres sont plus pratiques avec les dossiers à gauche (même si il y a des petits soucis d'ergonomie avec les serveurs), exposé est vraiment génial. On travaille plus vite avec si on a plusieurs fenêtres pour une même appli (Toshop par ex).

Bref, j'adore Panther !


----------



## Yip (7 Novembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'obtiens 4453 et 99% de charge alors que je suis sur secteur??
> Ceux sont de bons résultats?




Oui, à partir de 4000 c'est même très bon (j'étais à 3350 environ avant Panther  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## vincmyl (7 Novembre 2003)

Ok et pourquoi 99% en charge alors que je suis sur secteur et qu'il y a "branché" indiqué? Est ce un petit bug ou c'est pas grave du tout?
Tu éteinds jamais ton Alu? La nuit tu le laisses allumé branché sur le secteur? Faut il mieux l'éteindre ou le mettre en veille?
Vivement Panther....


----------



## Yip (7 Novembre 2003)

Pour les 99%, il y a un thread qui en parle quelque part (avec 98%), c'est la gestion par OS X.

Pour laisser branché ou pas, éteint ou pas, il y a aussi au moins un thread pour chaque aussi (cherche un peu quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Un revendeur m'a dit : Faut pas attendre qu'il soit à zéro pour recharger, et il faut recharger ordi éteint, sans s'en servir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Mais rien n'est sûr, on lit tout et son contraire ici et ailleurs.


----------



## vincmyl (7 Novembre 2003)

En gros faut le recharger la nuit quand on est pas dessus...
Je vais le laissé allumé. J'ai tuoujours éteind mes ordis.
Les habitudes changent. ..


----------



## powerbook867 (8 Novembre 2003)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> En gros faut le recharger la nuit quand on est pas dessus...
> Je vais le laissé allumé. J'ai tuoujours éteind mes ordis.
> Les habitudes changent. ..



On peut aussi le recharger de jour en travaillant dessus ...


----------

